# Herold und Übertragung der Bankdaten



## Anemsis (3. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich benutze Blasc nun schon seit einiger Zeit und mir ist aufgefallen, dass der Bankinhalt meiner Charaktere nicht übertragen wird, obwohl ich ihn freigegeben habe. Es sind alle3 zusätzlichen Häkchen gesetzt für die zusätzlichen Daten. Bei keinem meiner Charaktere funktioniert das.

Ich habe das schon deaktiviert und wieder aktiviert, aber keine Änderung. Woran kann das liegen.

Weiterhin wäre es auch schön, wenn das Questlog auch ausgelesen werden könnte. Irgendwie vermisse ich dieses Feature noch.

Freundliche Grüße

Anemsis


----------



## B3N (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo Anemsis,

hast du bei deinen Charakteren welche die Bankfachanzeige haben, die Bank mindestens einmal im Spiel geöffnet? Das gleiche gilt im übrigen auch für Rezepte. 

Falls das Problem weiterhin besteht, melde dich bitte nochmals und häng hier bitte 2 Dateien an. Das wäre einmal die BLASCProfilerConfig.lua, diese findest du unter Interface/AddOns/BLASCProfiler und zum anderen die BLASCProfiler.lua, diese findest du unter: \WTF\Account\<Accountname>\SavedVariables\


----------



## Anemsis (4. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe für alle meine relevanten Charaktere die Bankanzeige, sowie Geld freigegeben, sprich alle Charaktere haben einen Haken, die 3 rechts daneben freizugebenen Teile auch. Komischerweise sieht man bei einem Charakter die Bankdaten, bei allen anderen nicht, obwohl ich mehrfach bei der Bank war.
Die Geldanzeige wird übrigens übertragen.

Ich werde mal die Dateien hier anhängen.


----------



## Anemsis (5. Mai 2006)

Hier die BLASCProfilerConfig.lua:

BLASC_SaveLocs = 1;
BLASC_DEBUG = nil;
BLASC_Level = 2;
BLASC_CHARS = {"Tamaria@Proudmoore","Minara@Proudmoore","Lomin@Proudmoore","Anemya@Proudmoore","Anemsis@Proudmoore","Ameliana@Proudmoore"};
BLASC_DoScanRecipe = 1;
BLASC_DoScanTalents = 1;
BLASC_DoScanEquipment = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBank = 1;
BLASC_DoScanInventory = 1;
BLASC_DoScanGold = 1;
BLASC_DoScanBasic = 1;




Und die BLASCProfiler.lua


BLASCProfile = {
	["char"] = {
		["Proudmoore"] = {
			["Anemsis"] = {
				["ranged"] = {
				},
				["stats"] = {
					["str"] = 116,
					["sta"] = 100,
					["spi"] = 79,
					["agi"] = 65,
					["int"] = 70,
				},
				["guildrank"] = 4,
				["recipes"] = {
					["Schmiedekunst"] = {
						["Schwere Mithrilschulter"] = 1,
						["Frosttigerklinge"] = 1,
						["Dunkeleisenpanzer"] = 1,
						["Leuchtende silberne Brustplatte"] = 1,
						["Dunkeleisenschultern"] = 1,
						["Stahlbrustplatte"] = 1,
						["Schwere Mithrilstulpen"] = 1,
						["Polierte Stahlstiefel"] = 1,
						["Schwerer Wetzstein"] = 1,
						["Glitzernder Stahldolch"] = 1,
						["Arkanitdietrich"] = 1,
						["Wilddornpanzerung"] = 1,
						["Bronzener Kriegshammer"] = 1,
						["Grober Gewichtsstein"] = 1,
						["Großes bronzenes Messer"] = 1,
						["Golddietrich"] = 1,
						["Echtsilberrute"] = 1,
						["Vulkanischer Hammer"] = 1,
						["Goldene Schuppenhelmkappe"] = 1,
						["Großer schwarzer Streitkolben"] = 1,
						["Gurt der Dämmerung"] = 1,
						["Grüne Eisenarmschienen"] = 1,
						["Bronzenes Großschwert"] = 1,
						["Arkanitrute"] = 1,
						["Grober Schleifstein"] = 1,
						["Robuster Eisenschlägel"] = 1,
						["Goldene Schuppenstulpen"] = 1,
						["Raue Kupferweste"] = 1,
						["Blaue glitzernde Axt"] = 1,
						["Kupferstreitaxt"] = 1,
						["Bronzene Axt"] = 1,
						["Echtsilberstulpen"] = 1,
						["Gemusterte bronzene Armschienen"] = 1,
						["Kupferclaymore"] = 1,
						["Strahlende Handschuhe"] = 1,
						["Thoriumrüstung"] = 1,
						["Imperialer Plattengürtel"] = 1,
						["Kupferstreitkolben"] = 1,
						["Schillernder Hammer"] = 1,
						["Imperiale Plattenarmschienen"] = 1,
						["Runenverzierte Kupferstulpen"] = 1,
						["Goldrute"] = 1,
						["Thoriumgürtel"] = 1,
						["Eisengegengewicht"] = 1,
						["Schwerer Mithrilhelm"] = 1,
						["Dicke Kriegsaxt"] = 1,
						["Kupferaxt"] = 1,
						["Schneide des Winters"] = 1,
						["Strahlende Stiefel"] = 1,
						["Tödlicher Bronzepoignard"] = 1,
						["Runenverzierte Kupferhose"] = 1,
						["Schattensichelaxt"] = 1,
						["Schwere Mithrilaxt"] = 1,
						["Goldener Schuppenkürass"] = 1,
						["Funkelndes Mithrilrapier"] = 1,
						["Kupferne Kettenweste"] = 1,
						["Thoriumhelm"] = 1,
						["Echtsilberbrustplatte"] = 1,
						["Schwerer Schleifstein"] = 1,
						["Bronzene Stiefel mit Versilberung"] = 1,
						["Raue bronzene Schultern"] = 1,
						["Silberrute"] = 1,
						["Jadeschlangenklinge"] = 1,
						["Verschnörkelte Mithrilbrustplatte"] = 1,
						["Rauer Gewichtsstein"] = 1,
						["Dunkeleisenplatte"] = 1,
						["Mithrilschuppenhose"] = 1,
						["Goldene Schuppenarmschienen"] = 1,
						["Verdichteter Wetzstein"] = 1,
						["Echtsilberdietrich"] = 1,
						["Robuster Wetzstein"] = 1,
						["Kupferarmschienen"] = 1,
						["Thoriumgamaschen"] = 1,
						["Verdichteter Schleifstein"] = 1,
						["Runenverzierte Kupferarmschienen"] = 1,
						["Imperiale Plattenschultern"] = 1,
						["Helm der weißen Seele"] = 1,
						["Dämonengeschmiedete Brustplatte"] = 1,
						["Rauer Schleifstein"] = 1,
						["Verschnörkelte Mithrilhandschuhe"] = 1,
						["Verschnörkelte Mithrilschultern"] = 1,
						["Kupferne Kettenhose"] = 1,
						["Schwerer bronzener Streitkolben"] = 1,
						["Schwere Mithrilhose"] = 1,
						["Raue bronzene Stiefel"] = 1,
						["Robuster Schleifstein"] = 1,
						["Gehärtetes Eisenkurzschwert"] = 1,
						["Silberdietrich"] = 1,
						["Grober Wetzstein"] = 1,
						["Schwerer Gewichtsstein"] = 1,
						["Kupferne Kettenstiefel"] = 1,
						["Eisenschildstachel"] = 1,
						["Verschnörkelter Mithrilhelm"] = 1,
						["Perlengriffdolch"] = 1,
						["Rauer Wetzstein"] = 1,
						["Schwere Mithrilstiefel"] = 1,
						["Mithrilsporen"] = 1,
						["Verdichteter Gewichtsstein"] = 1,
						["Edelsteinbesetzte Kupferstulpen"] = 1,
						["Thoriumstiefel"] = 1,
						["Raue bronzene Gamaschen"] = 1,
						["Kupferner Kettengürtel"] = 1,
						["Mithrilhelmkappe"] = 1,
						["Schwerer Kupferschlägel"] = 1,
						["Bronzene Stulpen mit Versilberung"] = 1,
						["Veredelter Mithrilzylinder"] = 1,
						["Verschnörkelte Mithrilhose"] = 1,
						["Runenverzierte Kupferbrustplatte"] = 1,
						["Bronzenes Kurzschwert"] = 1,
						["Grüne Eisengamaschen"] = 1,
						["Runenverzierter Kupfergürtel"] = 1,
						["Strahlende Brustplatte"] = 1,
						["Schwere Mithrilbrustplatte"] = 1,
						["Kupferdolch"] = 1,
						["Schweres Kupferbreitschwert"] = 1,
						["Kupferkurzschwert"] = 1,
						["Verschnörkelte Mithrilstiefel"] = 1,
						["Stahlplattenhelm"] = 1,
						["Thoriumarmschienen"] = 1,
						["Bronzener Streitkolben"] = 1,
						["Robuster Gewichtsstein"] = 1,
						["Bronzene Schultern mit Versilberung"] = 1,
						["Eiserne Gürtelschnalle"] = 1,
						["Grüner Eisenhelm"] = 1,
						["Grüne Eisenhalsberge"] = 1,
						["Rauer bronzener Kürass"] = 1,
						["Bronzene Streitaxt"] = 1,
					},
					["Bergbau"] = {
						["Silber verhütten"] = 1,
						["Gold verhütten"] = 1,
						["Echtsilber verhütten"] = 1,
						["Eisen verhütten"] = 1,
						["Zinn verhütten"] = 1,
						["Kupfer verhütten"] = 1,
						["Stahl verhütten"] = 1,
						["Bronze verhütten"] = 1,
						["Mithril verhütten"] = 1,
						["Thorium verhütten"] = 1,
					},
				},
				["BankChar"] = 1,
				["settings"] = {
					["Inventory"] = 1,
					["Talents"] = 1,
					["Gold"] = 1,
					["Equip"] = 1,
					["Recipes"] = 1,
					["Bank"] = 1,
				},
				["resists"] = {
					["frost"] = 35,
					["arcane"] = 35,
					["fire"] = 88,
					["shadow"] = 55,
					["nature"] = 35,
				},
				["armor"] = 6526,
				["level"] = 60,
				["guildname"] = "Nachkommen des Bhaal",
				["bank"] = {
				},
				["race"] = "Mensch",
				["pvprank"] = 0,
				["melee"] = {
					["attackpower"] = 638,
					["dps"] = 87.92436967491948,
					["attackspeed"] = 1.700000080745667,
					["damage"] = "128:171",
				},
				["equip"] = {
					["Waist"] = "16858:0:0",
					["Finger0"] = "17045:0:0",
					["Neck"] = "12929:0:0",
					["Trinket0"] = "12065:0:0",
					["Back"] = "18689:2463:0",
					["Shirt"] = "2575:0:0",
					["Hands"] = "16860:0:0",
					["Wrist"] = "16722:1884:0",
					["Trinket1"] = "18472:0:0",
					["Head"] = "16731:0:0",
					["Finger1"] = "13096:0:0",
					["Chest"] = "16726:0:0",
					["Tabard"] = "5976:0:0",
					["SecondaryHand"] = "1168:1890:0",
					["MainHand"] = "18737:943:0",
					["Legs"] = "18739:0:0",
					["Shoulder"] = "13405:2483:0",
					["Feet"] = "11919:464:0",
				},
				["money"] = 1842560,
				["tradespec"] = {
					["S"] = 1,
					["E"] = 0,
					["L"] = 0,
				},
				["mana"] = 4352,
				["class"] = "Paladin",
				["inv"] = {
					["16309:0:0"] = 1,
					["17333:0:0"] = 1,
					["13457:0:0"] = 1,
					["14541:912:0"] = 1,
					["11973:0:1412"] = 1,
					["9224:0:0"] = 5,
					["3858:0:0"] = 2,
					["11140:0:0"] = 1,
					["11078:0:0"] = 3,
					["3860:0:0"] = 1,
					["13446:0:0"] = 2,
					["5956:0:0"] = 1,
					["12820:0:0"] = 4,
					["7912:0:0"] = 3,
					["12218:0:0"] = 17,
					["17033:0:0"] = 5,
					["12411:0:0"] = 1,
					["15138:2463:0"] = 1,
					["13704:0:0"] = 1,
					["12841:0:0"] = 2,
					["7964:0:0"] = 12,
					["12382:0:0"] = 1,
					["21177:0:0"] = 82,
					["6532:0:0"] = 20,
					["11000:0:0"] = 1,
					["20424:0:0"] = 3,
					["6365:0:0"] = 1,
					["8079:0:0"] = 23,
					["7965:0:0"] = 18,
					["12846:0:0"] = 1,
					["12365:0:0"] = 7,
					["12404:0:0"] = 16,
					["18398:0:0"] = 1,
					["18420:34:0"] = 1,
					["12840:0:0"] = 19,
					["8766:0:0"] = 20,
					["14530:0:0"] = 20,
					["12412:0:0"] = 1,
					["21537:0:0"] = 8,
					["20404:0:0"] = 4,
					["14047:0:0"] = 38,
					["15723:0:0"] = 1,
					["13443:0:0"] = 1,
					["6948:0:0"] = 1,
					["2901:0:0"] = 1,
				},
				["talents"] = {
					["Schutz"] = "0500300210000000000000000000000000000000",
					["Heilig"] = "0500050001000000000000000000000000000000",
					["Vergeltung"] = "0500035035102010000004000000000000000000",
				},
				["version"] = "0.10.0",
				["sex"] = 0,
				["health"] = 4821,
				["skills"] = {
					["Stoff"] = "1:1",
					["Sprache: Gemeinsprache"] = "300:300",
					["Heilig"] = "1:1",
					["Äxte"] = "300:300",
					["Erste Hilfe"] = "300:300",
					["Kochkunst"] = "300:300",
					["Vergeltung"] = "1:1",
					["Schmiedekunst"] = "300:300",
					["Stangenwaffen"] = "1:300",
					["Schwere Rüstung"] = "1:1",
					["Leder"] = "1:1",
					["Schwerter"] = "305:305",
					["Schild"] = "1:1",
					["Bergbau"] = "300:300",
					["Unbewaffnet"] = "279:300",
					["Zweihandäxte"] = "1:300",
					["Schutz"] = "1:1",
					["Zweihandstreitkolben"] = "305:305",
					["Plattenpanzer"] = "1:1",
					["Angeln"] = "108:150",
					["Streitkolben"] = "305:305",
					["Zweihandschwerter"] = "305:305",
					["Verteidigung"] = "300:300",
				},
				["pvprankprogress"] = 0,
				["guildtitle"] = "Ritter",
			},
			["Lomin"] = {
				["ranged"] = {
					["attack"] = 286,
					["dps"] = 78.74884200607099,
					["attackspeed"] = 3.100000147242099,
					["attackpower"] = 392,
					["damage"] = "222:266",
				},
				["stats"] = {
					["str"] = 120,
					["sta"] = 110,
					["spi"] = 47,
					["agi"] = 80,
					["int"] = 30,
				},
				["guildrank"] = 4,
				["race"] = "Mensch",
				["settings"] = {
					["Inventory"] = 1,
					["Talents"] = 1,
					["Gold"] = 1,
					["Equip"] = 1,
					["Recipes"] = 1,
					["Bank"] = 1,
				},
				["resists"] = {
					["frost"] = 0,
					["arcane"] = 0,
					["fire"] = 24,
					["shadow"] = 0,
					["nature"] = 0,
				},
				["armor"] = 3843,
				["level"] = 60,
				["BankChar"] = 1,
				["equip"] = {
					["Ranged"] = "13040:0:0",
					["Tabard"] = "5976:0:0",
					["Neck"] = "12929:0:0",
					["Trinket0"] = "11302:0:0",
					["Back"] = "11626:2463:0",
					["Hands"] = "16737:1887:0",
					["Wrist"] = "16735:927:0",
					["Trinket1"] = "13965:0:0",
					["Head"] = "10749:0:0",
					["Finger1"] = "13373:0:0",
					["Chest"] = "13067:0:0",
					["Feet"] = "11919:464:0",
					["Shoulder"] = "20517:0:0",
					["Waist"] = "16736:0:0",
					["MainHand"] = "12940:1900:0",
					["Finger0"] = "22255:0:0",
					["SecondaryHand"] = "12939:1900:0",
					["Legs"] = "20671:0:2157",
				},
				["pvprank"] = 0,
				["melee"] = {
					["dps"] = 90.42857149309877,
					["attackspeed"] = 2.800000132992864,
					["attackpower"] = 636,
					["damage"] = "218:289",
				},
				["guildname"] = "Nachkommen des Bhaal",
				["money"] = 4014334,
				["health"] = 4089,
				["class"] = "Krieger",
				["inv"] = {
					["19440:0:0"] = 1,
					["16309:0:0"] = 1,
					["18042:0:0"] = 161,
					["8950:0:0"] = 2,
					["11231:0:0"] = 1,
					["14530:0:0"] = 20,
					["13452:0:0"] = 3,
					["12382:0:0"] = 1,
					["11078:0:0"] = 5,
					["14310:0:875"] = 1,
					["5956:0:0"] = 1,
					["7912:0:0"] = 14,
					["9206:0:0"] = 3,
					["8952:0:0"] = 3,
					["5996:0:0"] = 2,
					["16974:0:0"] = 1,
					["13446:0:0"] = 3,
					["12841:0:0"] = 2,
					["7964:0:0"] = 26,
					["6365:0:0"] = 1,
					["12065:0:0"] = 1,
					["20404:0:0"] = 1,
					["11000:0:0"] = 1,
					["14047:0:0"] = 5,
					["14455:0:0"] = 1,
					["12359:0:0"] = 5,
					["1203:463:0"] = 1,
					["15209:0:0"] = 1,
					["12365:0:0"] = 10,
					["2414:0:0"] = 1,
					["13246:0:0"] = 1,
					["9030:0:0"] = 2,
					["9088:0:0"] = 3,
					["12830:0:0"] = 1,
					["13704:0:0"] = 1,
					["12592:1900:0"] = 1,
					["13920:0:0"] = 1,
					["13209:0:0"] = 1,
					["12730:0:0"] = 1,
					["12534:0:0"] = 1,
					["3928:0:0"] = 5,
					["6948:0:0"] = 1,
					["2901:0:0"] = 1,
				},
				["tradespec"] = {
					["S"] = 3,
					["E"] = 0,
					["L"] = 0,
				},
				["talents"] = {
					["Waffen"] = "0530200020300020000000000000000000000000",
					["Furor"] = "0050005000055250010000500100000000000000",
					["Schutz"] = "0000000000000000000000000000000000000000",
				},
				["version"] = "0.10.0",
				["sex"] = 0,
				["mana"] = 100,
				["skills"] = {
					["Bogen"] = "1:300",
					["Furor"] = "1:1",
					["Sprache: Gemeinsprache"] = "300:300",
					["Kochkunst"] = "300:300",
					["Äxte"] = "299:300",
					["Erste Hilfe"] = "300:300",
					["Pferdreiten"] = "1:1",
					["Zweihandäxte"] = "265:300",
					["Stoff"] = "1:1",
					["Schwerter"] = "305:305",
					["Schmiedekunst"] = "286:300",
					["Schild"] = "1:1",
					["Schwere Rüstung"] = "1:1",
					["Waffen"] = "1:1",
					["Schusswaffen"] = "197:300",
					["Leder"] = "1:1",
					["Bergbau"] = "300:300",
					["Schutz"] = "1:1",
					["Dolche"] = "106:300",
					["Stäbe"] = "1:300",
					["Verteidigung"] = "300:300",
					["Unbewaffnet"] = "243:300",
					["Wurfwaffen"] = "1:300",
					["Zweihandstreitkolben"] = "211:305",
					["Zweihandschwerter"] = "305:305",
					["Plattenpanzer"] = "1:1",
					["Angeln"] = "62:150",
					["Streitkolben"] = "305:305",
					["Armbrüste"] = "286:300",
					["Stangenwaffen"] = "250:300",
				},
				["pvprankprogress"] = 0,
				["guildtitle"] = "Ritter",
			},
		},
	},
	["version"] = "0.10.0",
	["obj"] = {
		["Mithrilablagerung"] = {
			["loot"] = {
				["3858"] = 3,
				["7912"] = 1,
			},
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 45,
					["zt"] = "Die sengende Schlucht",
					["zone"] = 20013,
					["x"] = 37,
				},
			},
			["Bergbau"] = 3,
		},
	},
	["npc"] = {
		["Flamewaker-Priester"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["inst"] = {
				[1] = "Der geschmolzene Kern",
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 62,
			["minlevel"] = 62,
		},
		["Gryth Thurden"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 55,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 47,
					["zt"] = "Ironforge",
					["zone"] = 20019,
					["x"] = 55,
				},
			},
			["minlevel"] = 55,
		},
		["Flammenwichtel"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["inst"] = {
				[1] = "Der geschmolzene Kern",
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 61,
			["minlevel"] = 61,
		},
		["Lavawoger"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["inst"] = {
				[1] = "Der geschmolzene Kern",
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 62,
			["minlevel"] = 61,
		},
		["Uralter Kernhund"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["inst"] = {
				[1] = "Der geschmolzene Kern",
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 62,
			["minlevel"] = 62,
		},
		["Lavavernichter"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["inst"] = {
				[1] = "Der geschmolzene Kern",
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 62,
			["minlevel"] = 61,
		},
		["Raena Flinthammer"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loot"] = {
				["843"] = 1,
				["837"] = 1,
				["840"] = 2,
				["3590"] = 1,
				["16060"] = 2,
				["1844"] = 2,
				["845"] = 1,
				["3428"] = 2,
				["16059"] = 2,
				["844"] = 1,
				["839"] = 2,
				["1843"] = 1,
				["838"] = 1,
				["3589"] = 1,
				["846"] = 1,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 30,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 58,
					["zt"] = "Ironforge",
					["zone"] = 20019,
					["x"] = 32,
				},
			},
			["merch"] = 1,
			["minlevel"] = 30,
		},
		["Bailey Stonemantle"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 45,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 60,
					["zt"] = "Ironforge",
					["zone"] = 20019,
					["x"] = 35,
				},
			},
			["minlevel"] = 45,
		},
		["Gastwirt Firebrew"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loot"] = {
				["117"] = 3,
				["1179"] = 2,
				["3771"] = 2,
				["2287"] = 2,
				["2596"] = 2,
				["159"] = 3,
				["2723"] = 2,
				["1205"] = 2,
				["1708"] = 2,
				["2595"] = 2,
				["2594"] = 2,
				["8766"] = 3,
				["4599"] = 2,
				["2593"] = 2,
				["3770"] = 2,
				["8952"] = 3,
				["1645"] = 2,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 30,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 51,
					["x"] = 18,
					["zone"] = 20019,
					["zt"] = "Ironforge",
				},
			},
			["minlevel"] = 30,
			["merch"] = 1,
		},
		["Auktionator Buckler"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 50,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 72,
					["zt"] = "Ironforge",
					["zone"] = 20019,
					["x"] = 23,
				},
			},
			["minlevel"] = 50,
		},
		["Feuergänger"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["inst"] = {
				[1] = "Der geschmolzene Kern",
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 62,
			["minlevel"] = 61,
		},
		["Feueranbeter"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["inst"] = {
				[1] = "Der geschmolzene Kern",
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 60,
			["minlevel"] = 60,
		},
		["Flammenwächter"] = {
			["kills"] = 1,
			["inst"] = {
				[1] = "Der geschmolzene Kern",
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 62,
			["minlevel"] = 61,
		},
		["Soleil Stonemantle"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 45,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 62,
					["zt"] = "Ironforge",
					["zone"] = 20019,
					["x"] = 36,
				},
			},
			["minlevel"] = 45,
		},
		["Feuerlord"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["inst"] = {
				[1] = "Der geschmolzene Kern",
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 62,
			["minlevel"] = 61,
		},
		["Geschmolzener Riese"] = {
			["kills"] = 1,
			["inst"] = {
				[1] = "Der geschmolzene Kern",
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 62,
			["minlevel"] = 62,
			["loot"] = {
				["4787"] = 1,
			},
		},
		["Gehennas"] = {
			["kills"] = 1,
			["inst"] = {
				[1] = "Der geschmolzene Kern",
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 0,
			["minlevel"] = 0,
			["loot"] = {
				["17331"] = 1,
			},
		},
		["Sturmbucht-Orakel"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 55,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 81,
					["zt"] = "Azshara",
					["zone"] = 10002,
					["x"] = 75,
				},
			},
			["minlevel"] = 55,
		},
		["Auktionatorin Redmuse"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 50,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 74,
					["zt"] = "Ironforge",
					["zone"] = 20019,
					["x"] = 24,
				},
				[2] = {
					["y"] = 74,
					["zt"] = "Ironforge",
					["zone"] = 20019,
					["x"] = 23,
				},
			},
			["minlevel"] = 50,
		},
		["Lavabrut"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["inst"] = {
				[1] = "Der geschmolzene Kern",
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 60,
			["minlevel"] = 60,
		},
		["Sulfuron-Herold"] = {
			["kills"] = 1,
			["inst"] = {
				[1] = "Der geschmolzene Kern",
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 0,
			["minlevel"] = 0,
		},
		["Flamewaker"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["inst"] = {
				[1] = "Der geschmolzene Kern",
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 62,
			["minlevel"] = 62,
		},
		["Lucifron"] = {
			["kills"] = 2,
			["inst"] = {
				[1] = "Der geschmolzene Kern",
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 0,
			["minlevel"] = 0,
			["loot"] = {
				["17329"] = 1,
			},
		},
		["Lavahäscher"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["inst"] = {
				[1] = "Der geschmolzene Kern",
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 63,
			["minlevel"] = 62,
		},
		["Geschmolzener Zerstörer"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["inst"] = {
				[1] = "Der geschmolzene Kern",
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 63,
			["minlevel"] = 63,
		},
		["Flamewaker-Beschützer"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["inst"] = {
				[1] = "Der geschmolzene Kern",
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 62,
			["minlevel"] = 62,
		},
		["Barnum Stonemantle"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 45,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 59,
					["zt"] = "Ironforge",
					["zone"] = 20019,
					["x"] = 34,
				},
			},
			["minlevel"] = 45,
		},
		["Magmadar"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["inst"] = {
				[1] = "Der geschmolzene Kern",
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 0,
			["minlevel"] = 0,
		},
		["Donnerkopfkonsort"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 53,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 79,
					["zt"] = "Azshara",
					["zone"] = 10002,
					["x"] = 55,
				},
			},
			["minlevel"] = 53,
		},
		["Kernhund"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["inst"] = {
				[1] = "Der geschmolzene Kern",
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 61,
			["minlevel"] = 61,
		},
		["Garryeth"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 45,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 42,
					["zt"] = "Darnassus",
					["zone"] = 10003,
					["x"] = 40,
				},
			},
			["minlevel"] = 45,
		},
		["Barim Jurgenstaad"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["loot"] = {
				["17030"] = 1,
				["17026"] = 1,
				["17020"] = 2,
				["17029"] = 2,
				["17034"] = 1,
				["17036"] = 1,
				["17021"] = 1,
				["17031"] = 1,
				["16583"] = 1,
				["5565"] = 1,
				["17032"] = 1,
				["21177"] = 2,
				["17028"] = 1,
				["17038"] = 1,
				["17037"] = 1,
				["17035"] = 1,
				["17033"] = 2,
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 30,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 56,
					["zt"] = "Ironforge",
					["zone"] = 20019,
					["x"] = 19,
				},
			},
			["merch"] = 1,
			["minlevel"] = 30,
		},
		["Fürst Hydraxis"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["maxlevel"] = 60,
			["loc"] = {
				[1] = {
					["y"] = 73,
					["zt"] = "Azshara",
					["zone"] = 10002,
					["x"] = 79,
				},
			},
			["minlevel"] = 60,
		},
		["Lavaelementar"] = {
			["kills"] = 0,
			["inst"] = {
				[1] = "Der geschmolzene Kern",
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 62,
			["minlevel"] = 61,
		},
		["Garr"] = {
			["kills"] = 1,
			["inst"] = {
				[1] = "Der geschmolzene Kern",
			},
			["maxlevel"] = 0,
			["minlevel"] = 0,
		},
	},
	["items"] = {
	},
}
BLASC_upload = 1

BLASC_Version = "0.10.2"


----------



## Anemsis (9. Mai 2006)

Der Uploader scheint in letzter Zeit gar nicht mehr zu funktionieren. Meine Daten von sämtlichen Charakteren werden nicht mehr aktualisiert oder nur sporadisch. Sollte das nicht jedes Mal bei der kleinsten Veränderung klappen oder wird das jetzt nur noch einmal die Woche gemacht?


----------



## B3N (9. Mai 2006)

Hallo zusammen,

eigentlich sollte das bei jeder Abweichung aktualisieren bzw. unabhängig davon. Wir werden die Routine der Verarbeitung nochmal auf Fehler prüfen. Im Moment ist die Verarbeitung stark ausgelastet und arbeitet quasi am Limit, weshalb es manchmal auch länger dauern, kann als die eigentlich angestrebten 10 Minuten. 

Wir haben für diese Problemtik bereits Lösungen parat, diese erfordern allerdings noch etwas  Geduld.


----------



## Zeoch (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich habe ein ähnliches Problem.
Auf Blasc.de sind die Bankfächer meiner Chars einfach verschwunden... ohne dass ich etwas an den Einstellungen geändert hätte.
Es ist mir nur noch möglich das jeweilge Inventar zu sehen. Auch habe ich gestern extra nochmal alle Einstellungen im Uploader überprüft, mich neu eingelogt und in meinem Bankfach 2 Crapitem hinzugefügt... leider ohne erfolg.
Das dumme ist, dass ich auf die Einsicht des Bankfach angewisen bin um unsere MC-Lagerliste aktuell zu halten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## B3N (10. Mai 2006)

Hallo Zeoch,

das Problem mit den Bankfächern ist bekannt, leider etwas komplizierter. Wir können das Problem z.B. von unserer Seite aus nicht reproduzieren und sind somit auch die Angaben der Leute angewiesen. Wir arbeiten aber daran und hoffen diesen Zustand auch so schnell wie möglich zu beseitigen.


----------



## Erdwusel (10. Mai 2006)

Bei mir wurden heute mittag meine Berufe und meine Characterdaten noch mit angezeigt, also das, wo man die Intelligenz usw. sehen kann. Nun mittlerweile seh ich nur noch die Basisdaten und die Visitenkarten. 
Ich habe an den Einstellunegn auch nichts geändert.


----------



## Zeoch (11. Mai 2006)

B3N schrieb:


> Hallo Zeoch,
> 
> das Problem mit den Bankfächern ist bekannt, leider etwas komplizierter. Wir können das Problem z.B. von unserer Seite aus nicht reproduzieren und sind somit auch die Angaben der Leute angewiesen. Wir arbeiten aber daran und hoffen diesen Zustand auch so schnell wie möglich zu beseitigen.


Dann helf ich mal mit und geb Euch meine *.lua.
Was ich soweit erkennen kann, sind die Nankfächer mit drin...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit:
Komischerweise wird bei meinem Twink "Ockaron" das Bankfach angezeigt, während es bei dem Lagerchar "Lagerschyy" nicht angezeigt wird...


----------



## Shinatame (18. Mai 2006)

Bei mir ist es auch so. Bankfächer, Inventar und Gold wird gar nicht angezeigt, genausowenig wie Talente und Rezepte, obwohl ich für alles einen Haken gemacht habe. Funktioniert hat es zwar einmal kurz, aber nach der Deaktivierung der Ausrüstungsansicht meinerseits geht gar nichts mehr. Ich kann im Moment nur noch auf Charakterdaten und Visitenkarte zugreifen. Das wars dann aber auch.


----------



## Inah (19. Mai 2006)

Bei mir zeigt er alles an, bis auf die Rezepte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

